# August Rally - Cheddar, Somerset



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

I have just listed a new rally at Cheddar in Somerset for the first weekend in August. It would be great to meet some more of you.

If anyone is interested the full details are here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=321


----------

